# Hello from Belfast



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

Morning folks,

I am new to the forum.. 32 year old dude from Belfast. Love my coffee.

I get free coffee at work, the machine is just ok (a Flavia machine with coffee bags).

Up to now my normal coffee routine at the weekend would be made with a French Press. My fiance recently just bought me a Nespresso Citiz machine. I know some purists here maybe don't think they are ideal, but I have enjoyed it and better make use of it for as year or two!

I am here to learn more about coffee making, and hopefully have a bit of craic!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome zola, nespresso machines seem to be gaining some popularity on here now, some specialist roasters are now doing pods for them.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Morning,

Welcome to the forum, I started off with a nespresso machine myself, they are nice at first, but even my Gaggia cubika plus was a big improvement in taste.

The nespresso machines are also expensive to run. Did the math quickly on excel when I decided to upgrade and worked out the price comparison per shot .

If you are drinking nespresso pods and only one per day, you would make a saving of just over 75 a year with a coffee like Rave signature at ~£15 per kilo. Admittedly it is only £16 per year for the cheap Lidl pods.

Of course I went through at least 3 most days, more if I had guests, so the savings can be quite large. Enough to justify buying a used espresso machine and grinder anyway.


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't envisage using the machine much at home during the week, a few times at the most.

It is primarily a weekend thing for me, as I get coffee at work, and only really take one mid week at night if going to the gym.

The Nespresso ticked the boxes for overall handiness, although I know they definitely are not the most cost effective solution. My parents have a Gaggia machine which is great, but a bit of a hassle for cleaning (in my lazy opinion).

I have a sample pack of Nespresso pods to go through, some are nicer than others.

I did actually buy a small pack of Lungo pods from Lidl and they were not too bad at all. Definitely cheap at 16p each and grand for everyday use.

I do however like my coffee strong and rich, I like a good mug of Americano, the Nespreso machine doesnt really seem built for this?

As tasty as Espresso and Lungo are, a few gulps and they are gone









PS - is there an area of the site where people discuss Nespresso machines?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Zola said:


> I don't envisage using the machine much at home during the week, a few times at the most.
> 
> It is primarily a weekend thing for me, as I get coffee at work, and only really take one mid week at night if going to the gym.
> 
> ...


Not sure about any nespresso section or thread, new here myself.

For the americano I would suggest trying either two lungo pods or do a lungo of water into the cup then an actual lungo.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Zola,

I'm a coffee snob from Bangor!

Nespresso is far from ideal but by no means the worst thing you could be using. The handiness factor is hard to beat.

There are loads of places around Belfast that are doing coffee cupping/tasting at the minute so keep an eye out for some of those and get along to try to try other types of coffee - you'll not look back!

Sav


----------



## WHT (Dec 9, 2016)

There is only one reason to use pods - laziness

No Offence.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome. There's not much discussion about Nespresso on here for the simple reason that it's such a simple and standardised system that there's not much to discuss - apart from 'what's your favourite pod?' But as someone above said, there are now some non-Nespresso options such as the new speciality coffee pods from Colonna & Smalls, which has created a bit of interest. And if I remember correctly Bella Barista sells empty pods that you can fill yourself - although once you go down that route you're buying fresh beans and a grinder so you may as well go the whole hog. There's usually a good craic to be had on here once you get to know who's who and where to look.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Picking up on your comment about liking an Americano and also not liking faff, maybe an aeropress will deliver the taste you looking for and allow you try different beans, keeping the nespresso for shorter shots / convenience drinks etc. The aeropress will produce a more "intense" brew in the cup that may be to your liking and paired with a decent grinder can produce some stunning coffee punching well above it's price range.

On a budget you can start to use one with pre ground bearing in mind you will not get the best out of it or the coffee but is a starting point and will be substantially cheaper than pods etc in the long run for an Americano.

Hope of help and welcome

John


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi John, picking up on your advice to Zola. I'm in the process of acquiring a La Pavola lever machine and Eureka Grinder. I will need to get to grips with it on my own time as my wife likes more quantity of coffee (Americano quantity) in the mornings. I would be grateful for any advice on what other methods of making coffee I can use beans ground with the Eureka for. I understand it won't grind course enough for French press, so any alternatives recommended would be appreciated. Kind regards.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Which eureka are you buying?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi Coffeechap, planning on getting Eureka Mignon.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Buy a cheap hand grinder.

Rhinowares or one of the Japanese equivalents and use for french/moka etc.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Great cafe in Belfast, predominantly use 3fe beans which are decent.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, so the grounds produced by a Eureka Mignon are only suitable for espresso. Darn, this is an expensive game! 

yes, Established is very good.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You can use a eureka for brewed it's just tricky to switch between an espresso grind and a brewed one on it.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## mrC (Jan 23, 2017)

what gman147 said


----------

